# Whoops.  Thai Jewel bite =P



## cacoseraph (Nov 30, 2007)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=110170


boy did that *suck*!


----------



## beetleman (Nov 30, 2007)

oh yeah! i know the feeling,in the past ive been tagged by an 7" hongkong giant,VERY PAINFUL!!,massive swelling, etc.it's definitly something you don't want to happen again,hope you are feeling better,i give the critters the utmost respect.


----------



## bistrobob85 (Nov 30, 2007)

Outch Caco, that must have sucked so bad... Venom in you for more than 12 days, that's quite an adventure . I hope it didnt mess up your bug bbq and or your hand!!!! 

 phil.


----------



## mindlessvw (Nov 30, 2007)

that does not sound pleasant...maybe try 1800 or something next time


----------



## cacoseraph (Nov 30, 2007)

mindlessvw said:


> that does not sound pleasant...maybe try 1800 or something next time


good heavens no!  i believe i am due to be able to drink tequila again sometime in 2020


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 30, 2007)

Why did you say 2020?  I'm drinking Teq right now.  MAN!  that is a good story.  I wouldn't wish that bite on anybody but somebody has to experience it .  You have scolo pede bite endurance like a marathon runner.  I quit at the first biggy bite ...no more.  But I understand the curiosity and interest.


----------



## arrowhd (Nov 30, 2007)

Lets see what did Grand Ma always say?  If you mess with fire...


----------



## REAL (Nov 30, 2007)

Andrew....you're like the few people out there that I know will actually get up while in intense pain and document this for us...

Thank you lol...

Andrew our new poison technician


----------



## nissan480 (Nov 30, 2007)

Im waiting on the de hanni bite report..Those f-ers are so mean

"got health insurance?"


----------



## Selenops (Nov 30, 2007)

Glad to hear your feeling better and have recovered from your two week ordeal.

Haven't been bitten by any giant centipede of any kind yet.

But I have been prone to moments of stupidity, like watching my S. h. casteneiceps chase my index finger or sticking my index finger under a partially buried hideaway log only to learn my Thai Giant is in ambush mode. Mr Faster Fingers. Seriously, I have ceased from such acts of bold bravery hehehe.


----------



## ms bates (Dec 1, 2007)

OUCH! 

I don't know all that much about centipedes and their venom, but are you ever scared about serious complications after being bitten? I think if I got bitten, I'd be worried about having some kind of reaction and needing to get to the emergency room right away.

That said, I'd probably be all about the whiskey shots, myself! Well, I'd probably need a couple before I'd try and handle a centipede to begin with  but maybe I'll build up the courage one day and get some of my own!


----------



## Selenops (Dec 1, 2007)

ms bates said:


> OUCH!
> 
> I don't know all that much about centipedes and their venom, but are you ever scared about serious complications after being bitten? I think if I got bitten, I'd be worried about having some kind of reaction and needing to get to the emergency room right away.
> 
> That said, I'd probably be all about the whiskey shots, myself! Well, I'd probably need a couple before I'd try and handle a centipede to begin with  but maybe I'll build up the courage one day and get some of my own!


Centipedes are infamous for their pain-inducing venom with histamines and serotonins. So your concern is genuine and smart.

I have handled my North American Giant Red Head and Thai Giant, but have always made sure that it is partially the centipede's non-aggressive approval by letting the creature crawl on my hand as it were just another obstruction in it's housing rather than grab the pede which will provoke a bite.

But they are unpredictable and whenever I see the maxillipeds (sp?, don't want to look it up, their modified legs cum venom injecting fangs) open, that's when I get alittle concerned and leery. Because centipede IIRC hunt by scent and touch.

I have been bitten by a smaller very common North American species, Scolopendra polymorpha, though it hurt and THROBBED long afterward, it was no worse than some scorpion stings I have substained.

Handling basically comes down to experience and VERY IMPORTANTLY intuition that is reading that thin line between doing fine and pushing one's luck.


----------



## JColt (Dec 1, 2007)

Speaking of whoops, I clicked on your link to bite report then posted the reply that was supposed to go here. Arachnomod wacked pee pee, slight swelling but went away after a bit   Anyway what I basically said was, Pedes scare the crap outta me and wouldnt let one on me. Glad it didnt get worse and was an awesome bite report you made!


----------



## Devilkeeper (Dec 1, 2007)

Wow!   i didn't know that centipedes packed that much of a punch! i thought they were like bee/wasp stings, but i was obviously wrong!


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Dec 1, 2007)

But did you manage to recover the pede??


----------



## Nich (Dec 1, 2007)

JColt said:


> Speaking of whoops, I clicked on your link to bite report then posted the reply that was supposed to go here.QUOTE]
> 
> LOL, that makes 2 of us....
> 
> I find Caco's statement about the symptoms from the venom resurfacing after they'ld almost completley past interesting. I had the same experience with one of my large heros morphs. I would guess its that some of the venom "leftovers" are absorbed into adipose tissues around the injection site, and "reactivated" when the fats/tissue are metabolized from movement when mobility isnt painfull and the extremity is used more. Some Scolo's are one of few things that make me unsettled in transfer.....


----------



## Selenops (Dec 1, 2007)

Devilkeeper said:


> Wow!   i didn't know that centipedes packed that much of a punch! i thought they were like bee/wasp stings, but i was obviously wrong!


Giant Centipedes deserve as much respect as an Asian tarantula. 




Nich said:


> JColt said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of whoops, I clicked on your link to bite report then posted the reply that was supposed to go here.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Nich (Dec 3, 2007)

Selenops said:


> Giant Centipedes deserve as much respect as an Asian tarantula.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## szappan (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow!  that's quite the report!  Well done!  :clap:   But I am sorry you had to go through all that.
I've never been bit (just one extremely close-call), and sometimes I have to admit I get curious to see how it'd feel.  But when I read your report, I think to myself "hmmm... maybe not."


----------



## buthus (Dec 4, 2007)

Salute!  

Experts agree! No centipede wrangler should be without his or her *Cacoseraph Emergency Centipede Bite Kit!* As they always say..."keep it close by, you may need a drink!"






But, how can one possibly improve upon such a simple, scientifically proven blend of booze and over the counter pain killers?
With the *Revised Cacoseraph Emergency Centipede Bite Kit!* Thats how!  








hmmm...
heat pad at the 7-Eleven ...emergency room
heat pad at the 7-Eleven ...emergency room
hmmm....

So pedexperts, medical this and thats and rocket scientists ...what *should* be in the *Revised Cacoseraph Emergency Centipede Bite Kit!*  ?



Andrew ..come over and help me finish all this sht.


----------



## mindlessvw (Dec 4, 2007)

just a thought






[/IMG]


----------



## Stylopidae (Dec 4, 2007)

A smaller version of me.

Nobody should ever leave the house without one.


----------



## sick4x4 (Dec 4, 2007)

and thats why were scabies!!! nothing like home remedies lol....and what is a pic of joe doing on our thread lol....


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeah I use those home remedies just for fun! Haha!  Chesh, what are you doing!?  You're not a pede! edit! edit!


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Dec 4, 2007)

Chesh is just the emergency centipede kit.

So . . ._did_ Caco get the thing contained after the bite?  I'd hate to see a Thai Jewel lost after all this.


----------



## sick4x4 (Dec 4, 2007)

IHeartMantids said:


> Chesh is just the emergency centipede kit.
> 
> So . . ._did_ Caco get the thing contained after the bite?  I'd hate to see a Thai Jewel lost after all this.


yeah..steve ended up buying it, so actually its his lol...


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Dec 4, 2007)

As long as it didn't get away.


----------



## bistrobob85 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hahahahahaha, i had a good laugh right there, thanks Buthus . 

Is someone here working in a pharmacy and could tell us how good it is to mix 'pede venom, alcohol and pain killers? 

I wish i would have had such a kit when i got bit last month, shame on me!!!! 

 phil.


----------



## cacoseraph (Dec 6, 2007)

bistrobob85 said:


> Hahahahahaha, i had a good laugh right there, thanks Buthus .
> 
> Is someone here working in a pharmacy and could tell us how good it is to mix 'pede venom, alcohol and pain killers?
> 
> ...


well, it depends what kidn of pain killers you are talking about. it is contraindicated to mix alcohol and opiatic pain killers as they are both central nervous system depressants and can kill you with too big of a syngergistic reaction.  of course some of the common over-the-counter analgesics are pretty hard on your liver and so you probably shouldn't drink with them either

mixing tylenol PM or other sleep aides and alcohol is also contraindicated for similar synergistic reaction dangers

i don't think most of the active componenets of the centipede are neurotoxic so the risk of syngergistic reaction should be pretty small.


would be funny to damage oneself over self medicating for a centipede bite. cure would be worse than the condition


----------



## ctsoth (Dec 8, 2007)

I am wonderfully impressed by that bite kit.

Also, that was one nasty bite...  Glad you survived.


----------



## ragnew (Dec 8, 2007)

Man oh man, quite the bite AND quite the bite kit we've got here!


----------

